# Drop Down Menu, den Knopf und Pfeil ändern



## Freeworm (30. Dezember 2001)

Also ich hab ein Drop Down Menu und hab es jetzt erstmal angepasst, nun ist nur noch der Knopf in Standart Farbe, könnt ihr mir helfen ??


----------



## Klon (30. Dezember 2001)

Knopf?

Gehts genauer? Drop Down Menü, wo was wie, paste ma URL es gibt tausend DropDown Menüs per JS und CSS.


----------



## Freeworm (30. Dezember 2001)

Also ich hab mal ein Screen gemacht, da wo das Pfeil hinzeigt das per CSS einfärben ??


----------



## Klon (30. Dezember 2001)

IMHO gehts net. ka.


----------



## Freeworm (30. Dezember 2001)

Scheide, und irgendwie anders nicht per CSS


----------



## Psyclic (31. Dezember 2001)

ne geht nich....


----------



## Freeworm (1. Januar 2002)

Schade aber danke für eure Zeit !!


----------



## mrsunshine (22. Januar 2002)

Ich arbeite gerade an einem Script...
Mit IE 6.0 Funkts richtig gut.
Mit anderen Browsern wirds aber um einiges anders aussehen...
heute oder morgen werde ich den skript (EXKLUSIV!!!) nochma hier posten...


----------



## mrsunshine (22. Januar 2002)

Ich weis es ist nicht besonders gut Programmiert(und auchnicht besonders Netscapefreundlich, ich habs ja nochnichma auf ihm getestet...) aber besser als garnichts...

Head:

```
<script>
<!--// Script by Enno Boland
var dozu = false;

function opengs()
{
if(dozu == false) {
gs.style.visibility = "visible";
dozu = true;
}
else{
gs.style.visibility = "hidden";
dozu = false;
}
}

function dotxt(text)
{
document.form.GSfield.value = text;
gs.style.visibility = "hidden";
dozu = false;
}
// Script Ende -->
</script>
```


Body:

```
<form name="form">



<div id="gs" style="position:absolute; visibility: hidden; width: 330px; border: 1px solid #404060; background-color: #e0e0e8; z-index : 20">
   <a href="javascript:dotxt('Hallo')">Hallo</a><br>
   <a href="javascript:dotxt('Hallo Welt!!!')">Hallo Welt!!!</a><br>
   <a href="javascript:dotxt('...und hier etwas anderes...')">Hier steht das...</a></div>


<input type="text" name="GSfield" size="50" style="
   background-color :    #e0e0e8;
   color:                #000000;
   border:               1px solid #404060;
   font-size:            10pt;
   font-family:          Arial;
" readonly onclick="opengs()"><img src="drop.gif" onclick="opengs()" style="vertical-align:bottom">
</form>
</body>
</html>
```



Ich bin gerade beim Programmieren von ner neuen Version. Da werd ich dann auch den Value vom sichtbaren Text abkoppeln.


----------



## sam (22. Januar 2002)

@mrsunshine: der ansatz ist gut (hab ich auchmal drangearbeitet), aber da muss noch kräftig dran gearbeitet werden.....


----------



## mrsunshine (23. Januar 2002)

Ich nehm das mal als Kompliment. Is ja auch mein erster Script...


----------



## Mr.Mista (23. Februar 2002)

*Drop-Down-Select-Menu-Button...*

hiho leutz,

ich wollt des auch machen mit dem Einfärben von dem Drop-Down-Button... habs auch net hingekriegt... und anscheinend gehts auch gar net.
Geht es wenigstens dass ich die Linie drumrum dashed mache??

thx im voraus

::Mr.Mista::


----------

